# Free Products - Collection Only



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I've just got my Espuma order in amongst others and I'm seriously out of room. These are some things I don't use or have duplicates of. Not great but not the worst for free.

-Some Nielsen Gold Plus in dispenser bottle, not much maybe enough for a car.
-Demon Shine 5L with spray bottle with some cut 1:1
-Turtle Wax Extreme Wash and Wax loads left
-Spray bottle with 200ml of neat AS G101
-Spray Bottle with Diluted 3D Bug Remover (8:1)
-AG Alloy Wheel Seal
-Astonish Anti Fog Glass Cleaner
-3M Finesse it II finishing material almost full










I just require some space back - my garage isnt the tardis! Dunno what else to do with it!


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

be good for someone to start of with plus there free:thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I was thinking that also.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Is it all to go in a oney or split?
I'd be interested in collecting, great offer.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Fantastic gesture spoony :thumb:

Daz.


----------



## kirky2k4 (Oct 17, 2010)

i would hapily take them off ur hands buddy :thumb:


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Long drive from Barnsley to Glasgow 

Daz. :thumb:


----------



## kirky2k4 (Oct 17, 2010)

Razzzle said:


> Long drive from Barnsley to Glasgow
> 
> Daz. :thumb:


could pay postage lol


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

I would be more than happy to take that little lot off you i can pay for the postage as im near manchester.

Just let me know thanks. Adam.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Sorry was out for dinner. I'd prefer it to toning one by collection. However can box up and post if no one near wants it.

Chisai did you want the lot or what?


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

The lot if that's alright with you Stuart.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Don't see why not, I'd rather get it collected than post due to weight. Also I think you were first to register interest so hope that's ok with everyone. Pm me chisai, we will make arrangements to meet.

Stuart


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

If chisai decides not too have it im still up for paying for the postage. Please let me know if chisai decides not too have it. Thanks again, Adam.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

I might be doing the same soon.

Keep yer eyes peeled folks!!

Did you ever try the Gold Plus Spoonster?


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

i thought there would of been alot more intrest its FREE


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Dougster said:


> I might be doing the same soon.
> 
> Keep yer eyes peeled folks!!
> 
> Did you ever try the Gold Plus Spoonster?


I did. Whilst I rate it highly I feel a little doesn't go a long way and it doesn't spread well form me. End results were great though.

How you getting on?


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

thats avery nice thing to do spoony ,good on ya!!!!!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I kept passing over it all in the garage and felt someone could use it. No point sitting there redundant!


----------



## kirky2k4 (Oct 17, 2010)

Spoony said:


> I kept passing over it all in the garage and felt someone could use it. No point sitting there redundant!


its threads like this that shows how good some people are,,,

im sure some one will be very greatfull for them mate


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Id take any refusal on the 3M stuff, reckon it would be safe for soft paint type?

Where in Glasgow are you?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Sorry guys all gone! Chris picked up up at my work today. I'm based in Dumbarton actually, other side of water


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks Stuart, really appreciate your generosity.


----------

